# TURQUOISE WATER



## SQUACKS (May 15, 2006)

Made this picture up in Washington state in the north cascades. i THINK this is Lake Diablo but i could be wrong bout that...

 i drove by it and made this picture. on the return trip the lake was a normal blue color. can't say what the differance was. this shot is unedited.


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2006)

Intriguing aspect of this lake. I have heard about such waters before ... if I remember right, there once was a member who came by three lakes all next to each other, near enough to fit in one frame - that might have been in Cambodia or thereabouts - and one was this turquoise, too, one a deep blue and one clearly green. 

Is it minerals?
Algae?

I don't know.
But this is a beautiful landscape photo!


----------



## duncanp (May 19, 2006)

wow beautiful, mind you i think you may ned a UV to cut out that blue haze, it would make this picture even better!


----------



## JTHphoto (May 22, 2006)

beautiful shot, i have never seen water that turquoise color except here on tpf occasionally...  i think photogal posted some shot of some lakes in that same area a while back...  

great capture!  :thumbup:


----------



## skiboarder72 (May 22, 2006)

i like the haze in there, it provides some good depth to the picture :thumbup:


----------



## SQUACKS (May 22, 2006)

thank you all for your comments and interest!

 actually, all my lenses wear a uv filter for protection against scratches. i am certain that this shot also involved a circular polarizer.

 i have heard that the color is caused by glacier silt in the water. i have doubts about it now because on the return trip i again photographed the lake and the water looks a dark blue. 

 i suppose it could have something to do with the reflection of light off the sky at the time????

here is a pic of the HOH RIVER on the OLYPIC PENINSULA of washington with almost the same coloration. i have a picture of it on the same day where the water looks a darker blue.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 22, 2006)

very nice shots.. I have seen water like this, but I cannot explain the colours... Do you live anywhere near Dubuque ???


----------



## SQUACKS (May 23, 2006)

MR. BARLOW:
THANKS!
I LIVE maybe 150 miles east of DUBUQUE, IA. i get close to there several times a year as i have a friend that lives around Galena, IL., which is just across the river. WAS last there back in early april. I LIKE to go Tom Sawyering out on the Mississippi river! catfishin and loafing is a nice way to spend a weekend!

 Any particular reason for asking?

                                                            luck!


----------



## Peanuts (May 23, 2006)

The colours you captured in the picture really help to give an idea of how beautiful it must have been to be there in person.

It reminds me of Moraine Lake in Alberta, so I did a quick search and courtesy of Wikipedia "The lake gets its color from the refraction of light off the rock flour deposited in the lake on a continual basis."


----------



## SQUACKS (May 24, 2006)

Peanuts:
thanks for the info. i saw this coloration in alaska looking down on several lakes from a floatplane. it's tough to get good pics hanging out the window of a small plane while flying between gaps in the mountains. it's a very unstable platform and i kept getting part of the plane it the shots.

 i was taking pictures mostly of glaciers as i remember. mostly what i got was mediocre shots and frostbitten fingers for the trouble...lol!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 24, 2006)

SQUACKS said:
			
		

> MR. BARLOW:
> THANKS!
> I LIVE maybe 150 miles east of DUBUQUE, IA. i get close to there several times a year as i have a friend that lives around Galena, IL., which is just across the river. WAS last there back in early april. I LIKE to go Tom Sawyering out on the Mississippi river! catfishin and loafing is a nice way to spend a weekend!
> 
> ...



We were in Dubuque 2 times this past winter, to see and shoot the bald eagles.. you will see them on my site if you wish... we will be returning this winter when the time is right!.. We went through Chicago, then Rockton on the way there., loved the drive, and the people of the mid-west are awesome!!


----------



## Arch (May 24, 2006)

Great colours squacks...... well captured, looks like a beautiful place :thumbup:


----------



## PetersCreek (May 24, 2006)

As SQUACKS mentioned, a lot of lakes and rivers up here...like the Kenai River...take on a beautiful blue-green color.  My understanding is that it is indeed due to glacial silt...but it depends on factors such as lighting, in my experience.  I've seen the Kenai many times when it's this vivid color, only to drive by on other occasions to see it a dull gray.  I've also overlooked Skilak Lake, which feeds the Kenai, and seen the traditional dark blue water beatifully transition to blue-green.

I really need to get the 20D out there this summer.


----------



## SQUACKS (May 24, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN TO YOU ALL!

 PetersCreek: i got to fish the Kenai while there and it is a great river. I just may get up there again this year.

 MR. BARLOW: I was at the lock and dam below Dubuque back in JAN. AND there were a lot of eagles concentrated there as the river was frozen across and the only open water was behind the dam. it makes for some great opportunities for good eagle photos!

as i mentioned, i have a friend close to there and get there a few times a year. he might provide ice conditions if that is of use to you. when you go, shoot me a line, it just may be that we are there on a same weekend.

                                              luck!


----------



## The Mad Jester (May 24, 2006)

Man.. I just want to leap off that ledge and dive into those waters, they look so inviting (granted, I'd instantly die from shock, I can only imagine how cold the water would be..) but that doesn't defeat the purpose that this is an incredible shot, and the place itself is breathtaking. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 24, 2006)

SQUACKS said:
			
		

> THANKS AGAIN TO YOU ALL!
> 
> PetersCreek: i got to fish the Kenai while there and it is a great river. I just may get up there again this year.
> 
> ...



sounds like a great plan!! I will definatly be very happy to meet you there!  We stayed at the Days Inn., and ate in some nice restaurants., very nice town., but we sure need to plan our timing when we hit Chicago! 9 PM works well!


----------



## SQUACKS (May 27, 2006)

MR BARLOW:

 I live just above Chicago right on the ill/wis border and can tell you for a fact that the only time to go near Chicago in from 10pm to about 4am. lol!
Although, that's when the road working crews are out!

 Shoot me a line when you are planning a trip back to Iowa. I HAVE NEVER made a decent picture of a bald eagle in my life and i have tried a few times. the contrast between black and white in the eagles natural settings has been the issue. catching one against a clear blue sky might help! lol!

                                                       luck!


----------



## photo gal (May 27, 2006)

Lovely shots....beautiful colors!  : )


----------



## SQUACKS (Jun 3, 2006)

THANKS ALL for the comments and encouragement!

                                          luck!


----------



## Mohain (Jun 3, 2006)

Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 3, 2006)

SQUACKS said:
			
		

> MR BARLOW:
> 
> I live just above Chicago right on the ill/wis border and can tell you for a fact that the only time to go near Chicago in from 10pm to about 4am. lol!
> Although, that's when the road working crews are out!
> ...



As soon as that Mississippi frezzes almost solid, we are on our way!  Probably Mid January., see you then!


----------

